
Using Grails with jQuery and DataTables to visualize complex tabular data - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/9/using-grails-jquery-and-datatables
======
mindcrime
Very nice. Grails and jQuery both fall into the "really cool, but not the
'current hotness'" category. I would argue that Grails in particular is very
under-appreciated these days.

Switching to Grails was a very positive experience for us. The only real
downside has been the way version upgrades have sometimes been moderately
painful. But at least part of that is our fault, since we fell WAY behind the
current version at one point and had to upgrade an app from 2.2.3 to 3.3.6.

Anyway, if you haven't looked at Grails yet, or haven't looked at it recently,
give it a look. Just because something isn't the Fad of the Day doesn't mean
it isn't mondo useful.

